# Rapido 9048 DF



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am looking to buy this model Rapido motorhome built from 2010/2011. Has anyone got one coming up for sale used?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

join the queue :lol:


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Marquis have one for sale on their web site, it is a 2009 model on at £49,995, I quite like these myself I am also like you getting fed up with Auto-sleepers build quality and I think my next van will be Rapido.
good luck with your search
Don


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am aware of that one thanks but too old and expensive for age. I want one made in last 18 months with 2.3 engine.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Built June 2011 registered in July 2011,
Mileage at present 9,899
Upholstery is in full Boston leather.
First habitation check July 2012
Items fitted from new Bike Rack, Cobra Alarm System, Tow Bar.
New items fitted 85cm Oyster Satellite System, 100watt Solar Panel two refillable 11kg lightweight gas bottles with filling point fitted to the gas locker door in white. 
Other item Paragon Silver Screen with Privacy Panel.
This Motorhome is in pristine condition inside and out.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Where is that Ray???!?


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

please PM me with pictures and asking price if private sale and location


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Techno

I'm in Benidorm with it at the moment i will be back in the UK at the end of November.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have PM you Ray about yoru response duds


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Probably not doable Ray as we have a part exchange unfortunately and it's so hard to get rid private


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

padraigpost said:


> Marquis have one for sale on their web site, it is a 2009 model on at £49,995, I quite like these myself I am also like you getting fed up with Auto-sleepers build quality and I think my next van will be Rapido.
> good luck with your search
> Don


I wonder how realistic the weights are? It has the 3L engine and a MGW of 3.5t. The unladen weight is given a 3.08t. I wonder if it really is? Not very much for passenger and personal effects.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The 3500 chassis is useless on payload but the chassis is capable of 3700 and only a v5c exercise to change it.
The 4250 chassis is a complete alko heavy duty upgrade by pre order only


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Ray 

The module we are referring too is the Rapido9048DF.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Duds has a clear field now good luck!
We changed tac again and soon to collect a 7090F
Having spoken to a friend we met in France with his 9048 he reckons its a move in the right direction with the hindsight he has with his lovely van. If he decides to sell in the near future I'll let you know first.
it's 2010 low mileage black and cream leather


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No! but I've got a Hymer 614 sl 2011 you can have. :lol: 

tony


----------

